# Day 1



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

So it's day one of having my new CT, Suko, in his 5 gallon tank. He's doing well. Still a bit unsure of me but that's to be expected. Hopefully he will warm up to me


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Ohhhh, he's sweet!
))))


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby, what a cute lil face


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you  I was planning on keeping a journal in him but I got a little bit to busy to. An update on him. He is doing really well. He has warmed up to me and approaches the front of his tank when I come over to him. This is him now. He actually let me take the picture! The picture from the original post I had to take quick because he was still unsure of me. I got him to take food from my hand the other day!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I love that pic! Its adorable!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

He looks so much healthier than in the first pic, good job with feeding/loving/cleaning him up!:-D


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you both so much  I love seeing the transformation from when you first get them to after about 2 months. Excpescially when they come from a bad situation.


----------



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful, amazing fish! You are taking great care of him! :yourock: :-D


----------

